# Canada sees its highest sustained level of immigration



## Martin999

I have been living in Canada for clost to 50 years now. It has been a fantastic country to me in many ways including standard if living, cost of living, varied climate, sports and many things to do for the outsider. Only one thing few people know about. In later life, you may try to claim a UK pension while in Canada. No problem except the pension will be locked-in at it's original amount for life!! NO INDEXING!! 
I have a friend who is 90 years of age and he is still receiving a pension that had never been indexed for 25 years! If you decide to emigrate to Australia, New Zealand, South Africa and several other countries, the same thing will apply. Now here's the really crazy part, if you choose to emigrate to the States, your pension will be indexed every year for life!! 

This may not be very important to young families who have plenty of time to build up their pensions in Canada but if your'e approaching middle age, think carefully. 

Hope that someone finds this useful.


----------

